# Blakkstoen Hexx Debuts at The Spot!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Were happy to announce we will be at The Spot this Friday Night for what will be a good rokkin time.
Its in the same building as the Dragons Gate Restaurant. See the west side street level entrance.
4408 17 Ave SE
If you make it out make sure you come say Hi


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

By all accounts we had a great weekend. The Spot was awesome! It was BSH's debut there and we played to a packed house that stayed all night and danced from the first song to the last.
Saturday night we played the Green Bar, a place we frequented and played about 6 weekends a year in our first 2-3 years. Due to management change out and booking agent change out we had about a 18 month gap before we returned there this past weekend. We seen many old friends and made many new ones. Played to a packed house that danced from the first song to the last. It did thin out a some around 12:30 but two Female Birthday Parties kept things interesting.
Our new singer killed it and sang his ass off and we had a lot of fun.

Next Up is Jack and Throttle in Crossfield AB on April 28!


----------

